# 350Z added to our project cars



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Hello,

Just wanted to let you guys know we have added a 2003 350Z to our project cars this month. You can see a sneak peak this month in http://www.NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------

